# Schwarzen spiegelnden Piano-Lack als Webseiten-Hintergrund



## The_Unknown (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich möchte eine schwarzende spiegelnde piano-Lack Oberfläche in Photoshop hinbekommen als Hintergrund für eine Webseite.

Ist so etwas mit Photohop möglich ? Falls ja, gibt es vielleicht ein verständliches Tutorial ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich denke, Du hast einfach die falschen Suchbegriffe verwendet. Versuche es mal
mit "Glanz" oder "glossy" und Du wirst eine Reihe von Tutorials finden, die Du für 
Dein Vorhaben prima benutzen kannst.


Schwarze Glanz-Buttons
Glanzeffekt
Photoshop Tutorials: Don’t Vergessen Zu polieren
Glossy Effect


----------



## The_Unknown (17. Februar 2008)

OK. Ich habe mal eines der Tuts gemacht und bin bei diesem Ergebnis (Button auf Navigationsleiste, siehe Anhang), was mir schon sehr gut gefällt, nur fehlt irgendwie immernoch der Glanz.

Hast du/Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, wie ich hier irgendwie einen Spiegeleffekt reinbekomme ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Eventuell könntest Du noch ein Glanzlicht setzen.
Was den Spiegeleffekt auch noch verstärkt, ist eine geschwungene Linie
anstatt dieser horizontalen, die grau und dunkelgrau voneinander trennt.

Grüße


----------



## The_Unknown (18. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem Glanzlicht war etwas sehr viel ;-)

Aber die geschwungene Linie habe ich hinbekommen.
Wie findet ihrs ? Gibts Vorschläge für Änderungen ?


----------

